

VoltDB Aims for Fast Big Data Development - VoltDB
http://adtmag.com/articles/2015/01/29/voltdb-upgrade.aspx

======
kylefcoffee
Interesting piece! I enjoyed learning more about NewSQL

~~~
rbetts
Thanks. We think that VoltDB's combination of ACID transactions, raw
throughput performance and data pipeline integrations to backends like Hadoop
adds up to a really simple, powerful application platform for real time
streaming-esque applications.

Hard to believe how far the product and company have advanced since we started
:-)

------
nkhouse
Great stuff, ADT! Thank you!!

------
jxchinaren
Congrats

